# hochwald trails



## boosterbiker (11. Februar 2009)

würde mich mal interessieren, wer noch so alles im hochwald zwischen losheim un nonnweiler unterwegs ist... 

ich persönlich finde die premiumwanderwege sehr gut... speziell die weiskircher höhentour. 



mfg


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Februar 2009)

Der Dämon schon mal auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boosterbiker (14. Februar 2009)

und wo treibst du dein unwesen? is ja doch relativ gross das gebiet^^


----------



## eckstein (16. Februar 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.biker.tuspeterberg.de


----------



## cpetit (16. Februar 2009)

War letztes Jahr im Sommer mal dort.

Bin in Mettlach gestartet und sind von dort den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig abgefahren bis nach Waldhölzbach und wieder zurück. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Besonders der Felsenweg in Waldhölzbach.


----------



## boosterbiker (16. Februar 2009)

@eckstein... ihr seit öfter mal aufm schimmelkopf oder? hab die renovierte tafel gefunden, aber jedesmal nen edding vergessen ^^

kann die weiskircher höhentour empfehlen, allerdings nur in umgekehrter richtung... ebenso den lücknerweg 

den felsenweg bin ich noch nicht gefahren, der steht aber aufm programm


----------



## eckstein (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn du hinter der Tafel stehst, liegt ein Edding oben links zwischen Dachpappe und Rahmen.
Zu emfehlen sind auch Rösterkopf-Ruwerquelle. Der Singletrail von der Ruwerquelle runter zum Keller Waldweiher ist wohl einer der besten die es hierzulande gibt.


----------



## Freistiler (17. Februar 2009)

Felsen und 2-Täler-Weg sind sehr spaßig! Grundsätzlich sind auch Tafel-Tour, Steinhauerweg oder Schluchtenpfad zu empfehlen, wobei man bei letzterem Spaß am Technischen haben sollte und hinauftragen/schieben in Kauf nimmt.
Zu den Hochzeiten, Sommer/Wochenende, macht's allerdings wenig Sinn da immer mehr Wanderer die Premiumwege begehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2009)

eckstein schrieb:


> Wenn du hinter der Tafel stehst, liegt ein Edding oben links zwischen Dachpappe und Rahmen.
> Zu emfehlen sind auch Rösterkopf-Ruwerquelle. Der Singletrail von der Ruwerquelle runter zum Keller Waldweiher ist wohl einer der besten die es hierzulande gibt.



Den kenne ich noch nicht 
wo und wann kann ich dich den mal Treffen um den zu Surfen.


----------



## boosterbiker (18. Februar 2009)

muss mal gucken ob ich den edding da oben finde...

wo startet der Rösterkopf-Ruwerquelle-Weg denn? hab davon noch nix gehört... 

also kell is ja klar... aber wo genau?   steinberg ist ja zum glück nicht weit weg^^


----------



## eckstein (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo - Es gibt keinen Rösterkopf-Ruwertal Weg, nur einen Rösterkopf Rundweg.

Aber der Singletrail ist eigentlich leicht zu finden. Wenn du an der Ruwerquelle stehst (der Weg dorthin ist ausgeschildert und müsste gut zu finden sein) und nach links runter in den Wald schaust, geht der Weg nach ca. 50m  rechts nach unten in den Wald. Er ist ausgeschildert. Am ersten Querweg müsst ihr aber aufpassen, hier gehts nach rechts ca. 100m auf dem Hauptweg  und dann wieder scharf links den Single weiter. Viel Spaß ist wirklich ein super Trail.
Ich bin aus der Gemeinde Tholey, und habe auch ca. 40 km Anfahrt bis zur Ruwerquelle. Von da her fahren wir den Weg nur ca. 3-4 mal im Jahr. Wenn wir wieder mal hin fahren werde ichs auf unserer Seite bekanntgeben. www.biker.tuspeterberg.de . Wer will kann dann ja mitfahren, oder wir treffen uns unterwegs irgentwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boosterbiker (19. Februar 2009)

danke für die wegbeschreibung... wenn mein dienst es zulässt fahr ich am samstag mal hin und gehe testen hehe


----------



## boosterbiker (22. Februar 2009)

grad vom weg des wassers zurückgekommen 

http://www.wanderbares-saarland.de/wanderwege/weg_des_wassers.html

ziemliche schlammschlacht aber sehr gut... die aussicht ist echt toll... selbst bei dem wetter ^^ und vorallem verdammt dreckig hehe


----------



## rofl0r (27. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr schon bis bei der Ruwerquelle seit, da gibbet noch nen netten Wurzel(single)Trail in der Ecke: Wenn man vor der Ruwerquelle steht, also aus Richtung Knueppeldamm/Hochmoor(Saar-Hunsrueck-Steig) kommt...faehrt man einfach den Weg noch etwa nen Kilometer weiter geradeaus. Also einfach an der Ruwerquelle vorbei (wenn man vor der Quelle steht nach rechts). Die Forstautobahn geht dann leicht bergab und es kommt ne Rechtskurve. Davor gehts rechts rein in den Hochwald. Steht ein Wegweiser mit etwas in der Art: Feriendorf Kell 6km (wenn ich mich nicht taeusche). Vorsicht bei feuchtem Wetter, die Wurzeln haun euch um


----------



## boosterbiker (27. Februar 2009)

klasse tipp...   habs leider noch nicht in die ecke geschafft....


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Mai 2011)

*schieb*

Wenn mal jemand Lust hat die Ruwerquell-Trails zu erkunden, sagt bescheid. Ich wohne in der Ecke und kenn mich ein wenig aus da.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Mai 2011)

@ Ronni, wir würden dein angebot die ruwerquelltrais zu surfen gern annehmen, könnten aber eher sonntagmorgen, oder auch mal ein samstag spätnachmittag, lass  uns wissen ob dir das passt und wann und wo wir uns treffen könnten. Kommen zu dritt!!

greetz Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2011)

wenn der Termin passt wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Bocacanosa (17. Mai 2011)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @ Ronni, wir würden dein angebot die ruwerquelltrais zu surfen gern annehmen, könnten aber eher sonntagmorgen, oder auch mal ein samstag spätnachmittag, lass  uns wissen ob dir das passt und wann und wo wir uns treffen könnten. Kommen zu dritt!!
> 
> greetz Marc





Dämon schrieb:


> wenn der Termin passt wäre ich auch dabei




Sonntags wäre mir auch am liebsten. Müssen nur mal schauen, welcher...

 Wie hättet ihr es denn gerne?? Nur die Trails, oder ruhig eine Tour rund um den Rösterkopf? Wenn Tour, wie weit und hoch?


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Mai 2011)

So viele Trails wie möglich  normale Wege sind doch eh zwischendurch.
Wenn Sonntags dann ganz früh ist dem Marc glaube ich auch am liebsten.


----------



## da rookie (17. Mai 2011)

also den felsenweg in waldhölzbach find ich für komplett zu fahren stellenweise zu krass insbesondere wenn man nicht ortskundig ist und sich an die beschilderung hält. da gibts dann öfters tragepassagen. denke das brauch man auf 13,5 km länge nicht.
was ich aber empfehlen kann ist der biberpfad als premiumwanderweg.
der is ne reise wert


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir jetzt schon in diese Ecke gerutscht sind, richtig gut fahrbar sind 
Rötelsteinpfad und 5-Weiher-Weg ;-)
Etwas nördlicher gibt es den Bärenpfad der auch Spaß macht!


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Mai 2011)

Ruwerquell Knüppeldamm und Co. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vopiggqvegpfkkpg

Edit: Strecke ist natürlich beliebig änderbar...


----------



## da rookie (18. Mai 2011)

die 5-weiher-tour find ich auch klasse...den rötelsteinpfad werd ich dann mal in angriff nehmen.
der biberpfad wird heut abend gerockt


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. Mai 2011)

Hoi Ronni, wie wäre es mit kommenden Sonntag 22-05 ?? Also wie Dämon schon sagte, Trails, Trails, und evt. auch noch ein paar Trails wären schön, nein sind keine irren aber fahren eigentlich alles, hoch od. runter, km, höhe, egal. Wir sind immer gern auf neue Wege und Pfade unterwegs. Sind aber so drauf das wir uns, wenn wir in eine Gruppe unterwegs sind, schon an den schwächsten anpassen!! Wäre schneller fährt macht halt längere Pausen.....lol  
Greetz Marc

PS meine Tel Nr 017620902885 kannst mich gern mal anrufen, dann können wir zeit und Trefpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2011)

schick die nummer wenigstens als PN


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. Mai 2011)

Danke Andy, aber habe nichts zu verbergen wer mich anrufen möchte soll das einfach tun, ist nix geheimes dran.....!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Mai 2011)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hoi Ronni, wie wäre es mit kommenden Sonntag 22-05 ?? Also wie Dämon schon sagte, Trails, Trails, und evt. auch noch ein paar Trails wären schön, ...



Sonntag geht, so wie es momentan aussieht, nicht. Nächste Woche (29.05.) wäre möglich oder der 19.06.2010.




bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> ...Sind aber so drauf das wir uns, wenn  wir in eine Gruppe unterwegs sind, schon an den schwächsten anpassen!! ...



Also mir...   (Ex-Raucher und übergewichtig...)


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Mai 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Sonntag geht, so wie es momentan aussieht, nicht. Nächste Woche (29.05.) wäre möglich oder der 19.06.2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Termin müsste bei mir auch gehen...bringe dann den ein oder anderen noch mit.
Wo sollen wir uns den Treffen und wie viel Uhr?



da rookie schrieb:


> also den felsenweg in waldhölzbach find ich für komplett zu fahren stellenweise zu krass insbesondere wenn man nicht ortskundig ist und sich an die beschilderung hält. da gibts dann öfters tragepassagen. denke das brauch man auf 13,5 km länge nicht.
> was ich aber empfehlen kann ist der biberpfad als premiumwanderweg.
> der is ne reise wert



alles fahrbar...


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Mai 2011)

Trffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz direkt nach dem Fronhof ( http://www.gestuet-fronhof.de/ ) bevor man zum Landal Green Park ( http://www.landal.de/de-de/ferienparks/deutschland/hunsruck/hochwald ) kommt.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vopiggqvegpfkkpg

@Dämon: Welcher Termin würde bei Dir gehen?


----------



## Seppo73 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wenn es bei mir an dem Termin funzt würe ich auch gern mit von der Partie sein.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kalle!

Klar! Du bist doch immer willkommen!


P.S. Am 26.06.2011 ist die CTF durch den Hochwald in Mandern!


----------



## rofl0r (18. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit: da ich auch aus der Ecke bin, koennte ich fuer interessierte auch mal eine Tour fuehren. GPS habe ich nicht, aber man koennte in Kell starten, dann SHS uebern Knueppeldam die Trails Richtung Bonerath/Drei Moerder rocken und sich dann gepflegt dem Berg zur Riveris-Talsperre runtefallen lassen...dann gepflegt ueber die Misselbach, Osburg, Sternfeld, Outback (sorry, heisst jetzt wallabys ueber die Hohe Wurzel dann den Bogen zum Roesterkopf zurueck schlagen und die Trails an der Ruwerquelle noch mitnehmen. Sind etwa 30km und was ueber 500hm. Allerdings gibs ein Problem: ich hab nix Konditionell nix drauf. Hatten Kommunion und dieses Jahr konnte ich wegen der Pollen nix machen...Aktueller Trainigsstand 200km/ueber 90kg -> max 12er Schnitt  Anderer guter Startpunkt ist die verlinkte Grillhuette


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. Mai 2011)

Also kurze Zusammenfassung: Sonntag 29-05 Zeit 10.00-10-30 Parkplatz in nähe der Fronhof, Kell am See, für alle die das nördliche Saarland/Pfalz? erkundigen möchten, es haben sich ja noch welche hier gemeldet!!! und das finde ich schön!! Vielleicht lassen sich hier einige Kompetenzen ergänzen....Habe ich das richtig so oder müssen wir da noch was ändern???

Marc


----------



## regenrohr (18. Mai 2011)

da rookie schrieb:


> also den felsenweg in waldhölzbach find ich für komplett zu fahren stellenweise zu krass insbesondere wenn man nicht ortskundig ist und sich an die beschilderung hält. da gibts dann öfters tragepassagen. denke das brauch man auf 13,5 km länge nicht.



...dann hängt man noch den 2 Tälerweg und die Weiskircher Höhentour mit dran und hat eine nette Runde, die (zumindestens bei mir) bis auf eine Passage komplett fahrbar ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Mai 2011)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Also kurze Zusammenfassung: Sonntag 29-05 Zeit 10.00-10-30 Parkplatz in nähe der Fronhof, Kell am See, für alle die das nördliche Saarland/Pfalz? erkundigen möchten, es haben sich ja noch welche hier gemeldet!!! und das finde ich schön!! Vielleicht lassen sich hier einige Kompetenzen ergänzen....Habe ich das richtig so oder müssen wir da noch was ändern???
> 
> Marc



bei mir würde das so passen.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Mai 2011)

@ Dämon, kommst du zu mir denn, oder soll ich dich abholen??


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2011)

Ich komme dann zu dir, schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. Mai 2011)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Also kurze Zusammenfassung: Sonntag 29-05 Zeit 10.00-10-30 Parkplatz in nähe der Fronhof, Kell am See, für alle die das nördliche Saarland/Pfalz? erkundigen möchten, es haben sich ja noch welche hier gemeldet!!! und das finde ich schön!! Vielleicht lassen sich hier einige Kompetenzen ergänzen....Habe ich das richtig so oder müssen wir da noch was ändern???
> 
> Marc





Dämon schrieb:


> bei mir würde das so passen.




Bei mir auch! 

Hab mal nen Termin angelegt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11776


----------



## rofl0r (20. Mai 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hab mal nen Termin angelegt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11776



Ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet. Wenn ich zu lahm bis, kann ich abspringen...kenne mich ja aus in der Ecke.

Als Vorgeschmack habe ich im Album einige Bilder aus der Ecke hochgeladen (Saar-Hunsrück-Steig).


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. Mai 2011)

Wir werden schon ein gemeinsames Tempo finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben83 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

dann melde ich mich doch auch mal mit an. Komme aus Waldrach. Also auch nicht so weit weg...

Grüße Ben


----------



## bikextrem1964 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ronni, wenn das so weiter geht mit die "anmeldungen" hier auf dein angebot eine tour zu führen, dann brauchen wir bald genehmigungen und polizei begleitungen....lol, spass bei seite, finde es klasse das wir einige mtb begeisterde zusammen kriegen, wird bestimmt ne lustige angelegenheit, freue mich schon drauf unbekanntes gebiet mit neue bekanntschaften zu erforschen....

happy trails

greetz Marc


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

Wann sollen wir uns denn treffen???

10 oder 10:30 Uhr???


Oder treffen um 10 Abfahrt gegen 10:30 Uhr?


----------



## ben83 (23. Mai 2011)

Treffen 10 Abfahrt 10.30 find ich gut...


----------



## Seppo73 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ronny,
ich muss mich leider aus der Runde ausklinken. An dem Sonntag hab ich Papa Wochenende, 
dann werde ich mit meinem Sohnemann sein neues Cube Kid 200 ausführen 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem! Vielleicht klappts ja in 4 Wochen zu CTF...


----------



## rofl0r (23. Mai 2011)

Treffen gegen zehn passt schon.


----------



## Theo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Wir kommen zu zweit mit dem Dämon hoch .
Start also um 10.00 Uhr beim Reithof ?

Theo


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Wir kommen zu zweit mit dem Dämon hoch .
> Start also um 10.00 Uhr beim Reithof ?
> 
> Theo




Fast. 


Treffen so um 10.00 Uhr. Los gehts gegen halb elf.


----------



## Theo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Käme auch ein Start bei der Spiesbratenhalle in Schillingen in Frage ?
http://www.spiessbratenhalle.com/
Dann könnten wir nach der Tour noch was Essen und Trinken.
Der Trail geht dort gegenüber des Parkplatzes los und von dort in Richtung Kell am See .

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. Mai 2011)

Der Theo denkt wie immer nur ans Essen...


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

Sonntags kann man in Schillingen nur auf Vorbestellung essen, weil dort Brunch ist (da war ich letzte Woche noch).

Am Keller See in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Startpunkt ist:

1. Restaurant Fronhof
2. Landal GreenPark Restaurant
3. Seehaus Restaurant


Also essen kann man in Kell mehr als genug. Und von Schillingen aus gehts ja berg hoch...


----------



## Theo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Mir sin pünklich am Start..
Dann futtere mer halt en Känguruh .
Der Spiesbraten is halt dort so Lecker in Schillingen .

Theo


----------



## quatauta (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, eben hab ich euren Termin im Last Minute Biking gesehen. Bis Anfang des Jahres war ich häufig von Bescheid aus rund um den Rösterkopf unterwegs. Ich bin mal so unverschämt und klinke mich bei eurem Termin morgen ein.

Bis morgen, Daniel


----------



## ben83 (29. Mai 2011)

So wollte mich bei ronny nochmal für die Tour bedanken... Meine Schaltung geht auch wieder. War nur ne Einstellungssache und nicht wie gedacht die Kassette. 

Wenn Interesse besteht können wir uns auch gerne mal in Trier treffen und ich mach ne Führung durch die Trierer trails..;-)


----------



## Theo1 (29. Mai 2011)

Genau , schöne Tour mit einer Top Verpflegung an der Quelle .Ronny hat gut gepasst.
Leider hat der Pannenteufel dann zum Schluss noch weitere Km verhindert.
Die Einkehr danach in Reinsfeld war auch TOP.
Beim nächsten mal sind wie wieder dabei.

Grüsse Theo u Greta


----------



## ben83 (29. Mai 2011)

was ist denn noch zum Schluss passiert oder meintest du den Pannenteufel bei mir?

Grüße Ben


----------



## rofl0r (29. Mai 2011)

Danke Ronny, die Trails unterhalb vom Tretbecken kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Mai 2011)

Gern geschehen. Jederzeit wieder!




ben83 schrieb:


> was ist denn noch zum Schluss passiert oder meintest du den Pannenteufel bei mir?
> 
> Grüße Ben




*Sozusagen *3 Reifenplatzer (2 x Mantel und 1 x Schlauch)...






Es war immer der selbe (oder der gleiche) Reifen. Bei dem Cut hat weder Milch noch Schlauch geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben83 (29. Mai 2011)

Oh ok... Wer war denn der glückliche?


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine Bilder! Inklusive der Bierquelle äääääähm... Ruwerquelle.


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Es war immer der selbe (oder der gleiche) Reifen. Bei dem Cut hat weder Milch noch Schlauch geholfen.


einfach von Innen 1-2 (Papier-)Taschentücher reinlegen (so zusammengelegt wie sie aus der Packung kommen, oder gleich mit Packung)... Den Trick musste ich auch schon anwenden, bei einem Schnitt auf der Lauffläche hoppelt das Rad dann nur ein wenig, aber man kommt heim


----------



## bikextrem1964 (30. Mai 2011)

Schliesse mich an, und auch von meinem kollegen aus holland, ein dankeschön an ronny, hat spass gemacht.(Trotz Pfalz....lol) Wie chris schon erwähnt hatte, gern mal in unser gegend, oder bei ben im trierer raum....wens ums biken geht sind wir gern dabei.
Greetz Marc


----------



## ben83 (31. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand den Track aufgezeichnet und könnte ihn mir schicken oder hochladen?


----------



## Theo1 (31. Mai 2011)

Ja , Track hab ich .
Send mir mal deine Mailadresse .

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (3. Juni 2011)

War gestern an der Ruwerquelle. Das Bier ist immer noch da.


Wer hat denn noch Fotos gemacht? Bitte mal einstellen.


----------



## Tommy320is (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

bin auch öfter auf diesen Trails unterwegs und hätte interesse am GPS Track.
Vielleicht ist ja was neues für mich dabei 
Hier meine Mail addi: Tommy320is(ät)web(Punkt)de

gruß

Tommy


----------



## Tommy320is (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Track.
Mein Garmin zeigt mir auf dem Höhenprofil 1181hm für den Track an.
Das kommt mir etwas viel vor. Was neues leider war leider nicht dabei.
Aber eine schöne Strecke habt ihr euch raus gesucht.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es beim nächsten mal dabei zu sein.

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. April 2015)

Bin grade über diesen Faden gestolpert.

Eigentlich müsste man das mal wiederholen! Wer von den Dabeigewesenen ist denn hier noch aktiv?


----------



## Theo1 (4. April 2015)

War letzte Woche oben, ähnliche Runde mit Start an der Spiesbratenhalle .
War mal wieder ne Top Tour ist noch etwas Matsch und Baumschubser sind auch unterwegs.
Wenn wer was macht sag bescheid.

Theo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (4. April 2015)

Heee Boca, ist tatsächlich schon wieder ganz schön lange her. Bin auch noch aktiv. Wenn du wieder den guide spielen möchtest....mach mal eine ansage wann und wo, bringe dann noch den ein oder anderen kollege mit!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2015)

Bei Sonne und Bier komme ich auch


----------



## Theo1 (9. April 2015)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Bei Sonne und Bier komme ich auch


Denk an den Schlauch und die Coladose .


----------



## Ochiba63 (17. März 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie die Trails in kell zur zeit aussehen? 
Ich wollte mal dort hin.
Bei mir liegt zur zeit noch jede menge Schnee.


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. März 2016)

Nunja...

...da wo keine Sonne hin kommt, dürfte es noch weiß sein. Die Bilder hier sind von Sonntag. Da wars im Wald doch sehr zu und vor allem vereist unterm Schnee.




 




Mehring ist aber schneefrei und offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (18. März 2016)

seit sonntag sollte einiges geschmolzen sein.
werde es heute mittag mal versuchen.


----------



## Destino (18. März 2016)

in Weiskirchen lag am Dienstag noch Schnee auf den Trails, sollte aber mittlerweile fast alles weg sein

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. März 2016)

@Ochiba63 Dann gib bitte mal Rückmeldung wie es aussieht...


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. März 2016)

Die Trails die ich im Kell kenne sind mal Schneefrei, nur nicht Baumfrei es liegen einige umgestürzte Buchen rum.


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

wer beobachtet den Thread hier denn noch? 

Wir planen gerade eine Trail-Tour durch den Hochwald. Altes und neues. Ca. 50 km 1.000 hm.

*Termin: Freitag 01.06.18*

Hat jemand von hier Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Theo1 (22. Mai 2018)

Wir beobachten dich noch .
Freitag der 01.06 geht leider nicht, sind erst ab 5.6 wieder im Lande und kommen auch gerne mal wieder mit, schreib einfach was hier rein.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (25. Mai 2018)

heee Boca....... Ewig her, aber ja wir sind noch da!!! aber warum am Freitag??, Muss leider Arbeiten!!!
Greetz Marc


----------



## Deleted 77286 (30. Mai 2018)

Gibt es Details?


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2018)

Start vormittags in Reinsfeld am Campingplatz. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. 

Sollte die Wettervorhersage (30 Liter Regen) so bleiben, wird die Tour verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. August 2019)

boosterbiker schrieb:


> würde mich mal interessieren, wer noch so alles im hochwald zwischen losheim un nonnweiler unterwegs ist...
> 
> ich persönlich finde die premiumwanderwege sehr gut... speziell die weiskircher höhentour.
> 
> ...



Weiskircher höhenweg gibts ja anscheinend nicht mehr. Heisst wohl jetzt weiskircher wildnistrail. Fährt man den immer noch besser in entgegengesetzter richtung und ist er noch empfehlenswert?

Welchen würdest du empfehlen Wildnistrail oder losheimer felsenweg?

Und sind beide gut beschildert. Ich kenn mich dort nämlich null aus...

Hat vll jem. die GPS daten für mich; das wäre nett


----------

